# Mother of IBS



## 16355 (Apr 10, 2007)

I am the mother of a 13 year old girl who was recently diagnosed with IBS. She was doing well on Zelnorm, able to go back to school ect. Now she is weaned off and back where we started. Where do we go from here? I am so frustrated and I know she is too. Thanks!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have shared your note with Novartis Pharmaceutical and the FDA so that they appreciate the frustration that is being felt.If you have not already done so, I would recommend speaking with your physician about alternatives. Also, I would view this posting as to what other Zelnorm users are now investigating.http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/987107303Jeff


----------

